# Q For ladies: Whats an example of a male you consider attractive?



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Could you post pics please, just curious. I know what i think i would find attractive if i was a gal, Brad Pitt when he was younger, Micheal Fassbender, but would like to know what you gals look for in a guy when it comes to looks.


----------



## astralluver420 (Aug 27, 2013)

*perfection*

My love


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I think Cobain was a good looking dude


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Man only 2 replies, well i'm still none the wiser guess i'll have to remain ignorant on the subject.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ben Barnes (I think I find him attractive because of his hair, I'm not sure).


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

It's tough to narrow it down...I find so many of them attractive. But here's one example for you. It's Andrew Garfield aka Spider-Man.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

bottleofblues said:


> Man only 2 replies, well i'm still none the wiser guess i'll have to remain ignorant on the subject.


I considered replying, then realized it would be useless for what I assume is your purpose in asking this. There are lots of guys I consider attractive, including attractive in unconventional ways...I was going to link to photos of Jeremy Sisto, Chris Noth, and Corey Stoll (all from the _Law & Order_ franchise), three guys who I consider attractive but who would probably be considered kind of average by most people, but...

*...just because I consider a guy physically attractive doesn't mean I'm romantically/sexually attracted to him.*

So my answer wouldn't be useful, since I assume that's why you're really asking. I could post photos of hot guys all day long but it doesn't mean I want to get romantic with them. :stu

To be honest...the three guys I mentioned above? I think the main reason I find them all attractive...is because they all played police detectives, and I tend to find police detectives hot. ;_; Plus I liked their personalities as those characters. Yet if I knew them better as characters who weren't police detectives (or as just their real-world, actor selves), or if they didn't come across as very likable on the show, I might not find them as attractive. *I. e., it wasn't really their looks that attracted me, it was a combination of their looks, their profession (on the show), and their personalities (as created by the writers).*

So, there's my useless answer.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

tehuti88 said:


> I considered replying, then realized it would be useless for what I assume is your purpose in asking this. There are lots of guys I consider attractive, including attractive in unconventional ways...I was going to link to photos of Jeremy Sisto, Chris Noth, and Corey Stoll (all from the _Law & Order_ franchise), three guys who I consider attractive but who would probably be considered kind of average by most people, but...
> 
> *...just because I consider a guy physically attractive doesn't mean I'm romantically/sexually attracted to him.*
> 
> ...


No its not useless at all, we all have different reasons for finding particular people of the opposite sex attractive, for some its power others because they can make you laugh or because you might have liked a character they played on a TV show.
I guess by my thread i was more curious in terms of what woman find physically attractive in a guy, but if you find someone physically attractive because of other reasons thats fine too.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


>


:clap he is fine


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

girlyone1 said:


> :clap he is fine


which one?


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> I considered replying, then realized it would be useless for what I assume is your purpose in asking this. There are lots of guys I consider attractive, including attractive in unconventional ways...I was going to link to photos of Jeremy Sisto, Chris Noth, and Corey Stoll (all from the _Law & Order_ franchise), three guys who I consider attractive but who would probably be considered kind of average by most people, but...
> 
> *...just because I consider a guy physically attractive doesn't mean I'm romantically/sexually attracted to him.*
> 
> ...


What she said somewhere in there. Everyone finds all different kinds of people attractive. Do you like someone on this forum and hoping they reply so you can see if you match up and have a chance? Really! Because thats the only way I can see a point to this thread.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

komorikun said:


> which one?


There I edited it


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> He actually looks better _without _ a thousand layers of Photoshop..





Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh, why not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoted from this thread:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/post-the-cutest-guy-youve-ever-seen-v-2-a-213333/

I'm sorry for the 7000 examples. I was about to say I had nothing better to do but I do, I'm just putting stuff off.

Don't worry I know some of these are heavily edited, professionally photographed etc.

Also I'll second Kurt Cobain and Ben Barnes.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I feel like you should just look at the "cutest guy you ever seen" thread or something haha

I'm just gonna quote my response from earlier today from the celebrity crushes thread.



FunkyFedoras said:


> Taran Killam!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And adrian grenier 









And Jude law 









And gerard butler 









And Jensen Ackles

and more

EDIT: wow sorry, these pictures are large.


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

I really don't see the point. Different chicks are attracted to different things and you can't really attract them all.

But anyway, here's mine


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Someone's got an SNL fetish haha


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't understand why people keep making the Brad Pitt reference... it's all about Robert Pattinson now, people.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for your replys, i would agree most of these guys i consider good looking. In the real world you don't see many guys who look like that, i think of my old workplace that had a lot of people that worked there and i couldn't think of one single guy i would consider good looking.
Whereas there were plenty of attractive woman there i guess that sounds stupid and biased as i am obviously attracted to woman, but i still do feel that woman are the beautiful sex, most guys are just really average in the looks department.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I absolutely ADORE Josh Groban -I also lust after Eminem (but only in pics when he DOESN'T look like he's about to stomp a little old ladies,face into the ground) I also have a weird thing for the guy that played Snape in the Harry Potter movies....


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

If we're talking celebrities, he's PERFECT:


































<3


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

SilentWitness said:


>


Is that because of him as Heathcliff in Wuthering heights? I think that was his first break and then hollywood noticed him.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

David Archuleta is adorable:


Also, Freddie Highmore:


Edit: Sorry that first picture is so big :um


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Still Waters said:


> I absolutely ADORE Josh Groban -I also lust after Eminem (but only in pics when he DOESN'T look like he's about to stomp a little old ladies,face into the ground) I also have a weird thing for the guy that played Snape in the Harry Potter movies....


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

SilentWitness said:


>


Damn, that's hot! The baby helps!


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

This video is very distracting because of what the monkey is doing, but if you can look past that to observe the dad, whoever he is, I am in love with him. I like the way he looks, and I like the way he interacts with his daughter and wife (whom I think is taking the video.) He looks kind, but strong. Attractive!


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

No Johnny Depp pictures yet, I'm impressed


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't get the whole Brad Pitt and Twilight guy thing. I don't find most male celebrities attractive.

If I had to give an example I like how Ewan McGregor looked in the movie "Moulin Rouge." I guess I have a thing for expressive eyes and overall symmetry.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> he looks like any other male celebrity :stu


People vary from each other in their facial structure, often quite significantly, and this makes a difference in whether I see them as attractive or not. I think this is because I'm incredibly detail oriented and I make drawings of people, so I tend to really notice differences, maybe a little too much.


----------



## OnlineN0w (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Not going to post celebrities since I don't really care to lust over them I guess.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


>


Note to self: join the army


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Or Air Force, or Navy, or Marines. Military guys are HOT.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

SilentWitness said:


>


Jeez, I couldn't even tell these were both the same guy. :? I really do have trouble with faces, I guess...



Freiheit said:


> I don't get the whole Brad Pitt and Twilight guy thing.


Same... uke

...

I get so confused and flustered trying to explain what/why I find somebody attractive. It's not something I can usually put my finger on (as my earlier post made clear). Most of the photos posted in this thread so far, they have attractive _traits_, but overall, I'm not really attracted to them. :/

It's like the trouble I have with faces. I can't focus on individual details like nose shape, eye shape, mouth shape, etc.; in my mind, I can only see _the entire face put together_. (I'd *suck* as a witness describing a suspect to police. ;_; ) Well...I think it's the same with attraction for me. I can't focus on individual attractive details; I can only be attracted to the entire person (all the attractive traits) put together.

Thus why me posting a mere photo doesn't prove my point much. It's just one attractive trait, not all of them.

I think I'm rambling to myself now, sorry. ops

ETA, oh I hate to be the first post on a new page, especially when I'm rambling to myself! ;_;

EETA:



MidnightBlu said:


> Or Air Force, or Navy, or Marines. Military guys are HOT.


And cops and firefighters. 

Okay, okay...


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> Or Air Force, or Navy, or Marines. Military guys are HOT.


I already got the potato babyface, just need to don a uniform to fulfill the image


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Trying to find a picture of a skinny white guy in a band with leg tattoos too. Those drive me wild especially guys with tattoos, HUGE turn on.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

euphoria04 said:


> I already got the potato babyface, just need to don a uniform to fulfill the image


Baby faced white military guys drive me wild especially when they have tattoos too. God so hot.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> I can only be attracted to the entire person (all the attractive traits) put together.
> 
> Thus why me posting a mere photo doesn't prove my point much. It's just one attractive trait, not all of them.
> 
> ...


This and don't worry. I am happy to take the baton from you ^^


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Actually guys with leg tattoos, I die!


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> Baby faced white military guys drive me wild especially when they have tattoos too. God so hot.


I draw the line on tattoos


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Pretty hot.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

MidnightBlu said:


> Trying to find a picture of a skinny white guy in a band with leg tattoos too. Those drive me wild especially guys with tattoos, HUGE turn on.


What like Scott Weiland, i could see how chics could find him hot, most girls don't really like skinny guys though eh?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Hrm I don't look like any of these guys


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

h00dz said:


> Hrm I don't look like any of these guys


Well I don't look like any of the girls in the hot girls thread.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

h00dz said:


> Hrm I don't look like any of these guys


It's okay, these are just examples! 
There's so many more I could post if I put time into looking these things up. 
And imagine if I could actually take pictures of attractive men that walked by on the street. :teeth



housebunny said:


> Well I don't look like any of the girls in the hot girls thread.


Ain't it the truth, haha.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I notice most of the guys posted have strong jawlines. This is why men with weak jawlines get the GTFO treatment.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

h00dz said:


> Hrm I don't look like any of these guys


dem feels, I know them

we still have each other *bro hug*


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

bottleofblues said:


> What like Scott Weiland, i could see how chics could find him hot, most girls don't really like skinny guys though eh?


I love skinny guys!!! That guy pic you posted has a hot bod. Not digging the hair and facial hair though. I also love the tattoos on him.


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

Lasair said:


>


Mmmm, I second this. But there's literally a million different types of men I find attractive. Only exclusions would be super ripped guys. I just don't like it much.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

AxeDroid said:


> This and don't worry. I am happy to take the baton from you ^^


Ha, I was actually thinking, what if my post is the last in the thread, and it just ends up sitting there at the top of the page while the rest of the thread dies, and I'm left yapping to myself. SA...Jeez. :roll :lol

...

There's somebody I forgot in my earlier listing of _Law & Order_ detective characters I find attractive! :eek Vincent D'Onofrio. Oh how I adored Det. Goren. :mushy Though D'Onofrio seemed to not be taking much care of himself in the later seasons. :| I liked him more in the earlier seasons.

I'll go ahead this time and post a picture...










ETA, holy crudsticks, look at him in this photo! :eek










Yes, these are quite old photos...but wow. :heart


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

It's always extremely hard for me to put just one or two guys...

but anyway...









Willy Cartier









Adonis Bosso









Lee Hyun Jae









Beenzino (Lim Sung Bin)









Lee Soo Hyuk









Kim Jonghyun

Sorry for all the pictures


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

Damn, I'm not even remotely in the ballpark to looking like any of these guys, no wonder I can't get a gf. :no


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

StarDude said:


> Damn, I'm not even remotely in the ballpark to looking like any of these guys, no wonder I can't get a gf. :no


Some of them look pretty normal to me, and some look ugly. This thread proves that girls have really different preferences, don't be too hard on yourself bro, just take care of your appearance and try talking with them. Easier said than done but still that's the only tip I know of after reading countless threads here.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Out of celebrities, Ima name Blixa Bargeld.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

James Corden


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't go for looks or money.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> It's always extremely hard for me to put just one or two guys...
> 
> but anyway...
> 
> ...


Hah, you have great taste :um I posted the top guy too actually


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Jake Gyllenhaal in Donnie Darko...*stares*









People give me strange looks when I say Colbert is hot. Probably because he's like twice my age, but I'll be damned if intelligence and humor aren't sexy...and just look at those eyes! 









I watched Three's Company obsessively on Nick at Nite in Junior High. RIP John Ritter.









Steven Yeun is pretty good looking too. I only recently became aware of him, but I approve.


----------



## DC333 (Oct 3, 2013)

FunkyFedoras said:


> And Jensen Ackles
> 
> .


Um, yes! He is perfect. Makes Supernatural far more entertaining.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

mcmuffinme said:


> My conventional pick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. He's seriously like, the whole package. Impossibly brilliant, nerdy, and attractive. (Only less than my bf, that is :lol)


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> Thank you. He's seriously like, the whole package. Impossibly brilliant, nerdy, and attractive. (Only less than my bf, that is :lol)


You know what this means? We now must duel to the death for Colbert's heart (forget his wife- she doesn't exist).


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

mcmuffinme said:


> You know what this means? We now must duel to the death for Colbert's heart (forget his wife- she doesn't exist).


It's on!









Ah, but they are adorable together.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

This thread is a good example to show guys on here that girls have different tastes. Just seen a lot of threads asking if girls like this type of guy that type of guy. Everyone is different


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> Ah, but they are adorable together.


Goddamn, they *are* adorable. It's horrible. But seriously, she deserves him for being able to recognize how amazing he was before anyone else noticed. Lucky woman.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Ricardomg93 said:


> Some of them look pretty normal to me, and some look ugly. This thread proves that girls have really different preferences, don't be too hard on yourself bro, just take care of your appearance and try talking with them. Easier said than done but still that's the only tip I know of after reading countless threads here.


Some look ugly, hahahahaha. :lol Are the ugly ones I posted?


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Unluckyiguess said:


> That's funny because I don't look like any of the guys posted.


Yupp and I guess these are the only girls in the world. You didnt get my point, girls have different tastes.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Guy in white tank top is pretty yum.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Unluckyiguess said:


> Oh I got it. My point is even with all these different taste their are still plenty of guys women just aren't attracted to.


Yes true, but most everyone is going to find someone attractive..even if the person doesn't find themselves attractive, someone might.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I generally like tall, short brown haired, slim, pale white guys.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

mcmuffinme said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal in Donnie Darko...*stares*


Yes he's pretty hot there.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Noooooo... I like white or American military men.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh yeah...and him.



Him too.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Benedict Cumberbatch: great actor, good voice, British, wellspoken, he has humor. His looks: tall, slim, dark hair, beautiful eyes, well dressed.






And MIKA (singer): kind, good singer, funny, tall, slim, brown curls, beautiful eyes and smile.


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

And how is it I'm not listed here


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

ifl


----------



## mermaid37 (Nov 7, 2013)

ERMAHFECKINGERD.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> If we're talking celebrities, he's PERFECT:
> 
> <3


Id date the sh** out of Colbert. Every day would be hilarious.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Sin said:


>


Haha, yep. :lol He also looks a WHOLE lot different now from in the pics I posted...

But at least he doesn't look like this...










Or this...










:teeth

(ETA, if the second image isn't working: Here!)


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

Sin said:


> What about these handsome fellas


Hey finally some dudes with beards, I look kinda like the guy in the middle just paler, and my beards not so long and my mustache doesn't connect to the beard.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Army Ranger/Special Forces man.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Vocalist, guy standing front of the drums. Looks really hot, love the way he's dressed.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

MidnightBlu said:


> Noooooo... I like white or American military men.


as an asian male who was formerly in ranger regiment.. i know dat feel :*(


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

MidnightBlu said:


> I generally like tall, short brown haired, slim, pale white guys.


I tick all those boxes, shame your're on the other side of the world


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Sin said:


> What about these handsome fellas


Lol, sexy time. How come there's so many pics of military guys is it true what they say about guns being a phallic symbol? Maybe if i walk around strapped with a magnum might attract more females, kinda hard to get them here in NZ though.


----------



## OnlineN0w (Nov 4, 2013)

Green Eyes said:


> And MIKA (singer): kind, good singer, funny, tall, slim, brown curls, beautiful eyes and smile.


Mika is sooo handsome. :heart


----------



## KeepItQuiet (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Sin said:


>





tehuti88 said:


> Haha, yep. :lol He also looks a WHOLE lot different now from in the pics I posted...
> 
> But at least he doesn't look like this...
> 
> ...


Unfff--Vincent D'Onofrio in Full Metal Jacket! That scene where he looks down and grins, while his eyes practically roll back into his head, RAWR! No, seriously Tahuti, there have been certain things I've seen him in where I've found him attractive, too.

Since I've pretty much fangirled all over myself and made a mess in the "Cutest Guy" thread, I'm not gonna post more pics here. I'll sum it up for you: Stuart Townsend, Stuart Townsend, Stuart Townsend, any age, any hair... As a long-haired rock star vampire, unscrupulous Dorian Gray, a secret agent with amnesia...Anything...Call me? Lol. Jk. Sort of.

Captain Hook in Once Upon a Time. A couple of the guys in Revenge. (Sunday night tv is a really good night.) And since Gunner21 now thinks I'm secretly the President of the James Franco Fanclub--James Franco, sure, why not...Cute dimples, scrunchy eyes when he smiles, flaws, yeah, it's all good...

Honestly OP, I think you're gonna find ladies' tastes in guys runs the gamut. It's the little quirky things that are unique to that guy that are sweet, endearing, and appealing. And personality adds or detracts. The best looking guy can open his mouth, say something arrogant/obnoxious/offensive and any attraction to him crashes to the floor...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I posted before but also sometimes Louis Theroux looks cute.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Toschie, the guy in the front. OMG


----------



## Tokio (Oct 10, 2013)

http://cdn.buzznet.com/assets/users16/pattygopez/default/hump-day-hottie-evan-peters--large-msg-135109741978.jpg
*w*


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> I can't focus on individual attractive details; I can only be attracted to the entire person (all the attractive traits) put together.
> 
> Thus why me posting a mere photo doesn't prove my point much. It's just one attractive trait, not all of them.


WORD. And I think it's the same for most women if not most people (of any gender) too. Like, if I see a good-looking guy obvsly I'll be all like, "That guy is pretty," but I'll only get the lovey-dovey romantic feelings because of his personality and his interest in me . Which is not to say that I don't care about looks or that I like ugly guys or something - I guess I just find most guys (around my age (give or take 10 yrs)) at least _slightly_ attractive, and I haven't really refused a date on the basis of the guy's looks in like forever. Well, I haven't really refused (read: been asked out on) a date in like forever, but that's besides the point.

And in the past guys have confessed their crushes on me and I was all like, "sorry brudder not feeling it," and they automatically thought it was because I didn't find them hot enough or something. On the one hand I understand and sympathize, _I'm the same way_ - it's much easier to blame your lack of romantic success on something you can't really control (i.e., your looks), than it is to actually put in the effort to overcome your negative qualities and make yourself a more desirable person overall. But on the other hand I just wanna be all like, "Bull****, YOU DON'T KNOW ME AT ALL. [slaps table]" y'know? Well, I've always wanted to do that all the time for no reason anyway. But I digress.

Anyway, @ OP at first I thought you were stressing over your appearance or something, but I read over your OP again and it seems like just a run-of-the-mill survey-type thing. In any case, I just want to say that regardless of what you look like, you can still be a belle (or the male equivalent of a belle, whatever that is) in some girl's eyes.



tehuti88 said:


> There's somebody I forgot in my earlier listing of _Law & Order_ detective characters I find attractive! :eek Vincent D'Onofrio. Oh how I adored Det. Goren. :mushy Though D'Onofrio seemed to not be taking much care of himself in the later seasons. :| I liked him more in the earlier seasons.


Omg I love the way he talks. Always seems like he's trying hard to recall something he's unsure about. For some reason it just gets me.

Aaaaanyway, as per OP's request here's a page from the "male I consider attractive" catalogue -


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

There isn't any specific feature that I'm attracted to. I tend to like tough, rough looking guys with mature, laid back personalities.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

bottleofblues said:


> Lol, sexy time. How come there's so many pics of military guys is it true what they say about guns being a phallic symbol? Maybe if i walk around strapped with a magnum might attract more females, kinda hard to get them here in NZ though.


I'm the only one posting the military pictures lol. And I have no idea, but I'm probably the only girl that likes guys with guns on here.


----------



## XxVampireLov3rXx (Sep 8, 2013)

Norman Reedus!!! He is not only attractive on the outside he is beautiful in the inside as well


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

i don't just find these guys attractive through looks i've watched interviews with them and i like their personalities which attracts me and they all have their individuality there they aren't just another perfect looking celebrity, i have a thing for beards.


----------



## Senpai (Sep 20, 2013)

I like tall, thin androgynous guys.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I only like Norman Reedus out of all these guys posted in here besides the ones I posted. Sorry ladies, I don't like most of your men. :b


----------



## Morgenstern (Nov 4, 2013)

And he's Irish = perfection.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

MidnightBlu said:


> I only like Norman Reedus out of all these guys posted in here besides the ones I posted. Sorry ladies, I don't like most of your men. :b


what if they were in military uniform


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Destabilise said:


> what if they were in military uniform


Only if they fixed their hair. Most of it is a hair issue.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Morgenstern said:


> And he's Irish = perfection.


Okay now THIS guy is HOT!


----------



## Morgenstern (Nov 4, 2013)

MidnightBlu said:


> Okay now THIS guy is HOT!


Killian Scott, if you want to look him up







He's got some dodgy hairstyles (which he's had for acting roles) in a few pics.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

kevin Pereira










And if he hasn't been listed already, James Franco.










I guess I just have a thing for brunettes :lol


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

MidnightBlu said:


> I only like Norman Reedus out of all these guys posted in here besides the ones I posted. Sorry ladies, I don't like most of your men. :b


I was just about to come in here and say, I'm finding it amusing that most of the guys pictured/mentioned, aside from in my own posts, I haven't found terribly attractive yet. Just goes to show one how "alike" we women all are. :lol



MidnightBlu said:


> I'm the only one posting the military pictures lol. And I have no idea, but I'm probably the only girl that likes guys with guns on here.


Hey now! I like cops!  Cops have guns.

And firefighters. Firefighters have hoses. :blush

Okay shutting up now.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> And firefighters. Firefighters have hoses. :blush


Gardeners too! Feeling the heat rising, Tehuti? :twisted


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Too lazy to post pictures...

Cillian Murphy
Josh Stewart
Aidan Turner
Andrew Lincoln
Gaspard Ulliel
Tom Hardy


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Cillian Murphy is hot with short hair. I couldn't stop staring at him without thinking he's hot in 28 Days Later.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

tehuti88 said:


> I was just about to come in here and say, I'm finding it amusing that most of the guys pictured/mentioned, aside from in my own posts, I haven't found terribly attractive yet. Just goes to show one how "alike" we women all are. :lol
> 
> Hey now! I like cops!  Cops have guns.
> 
> ...


Haha! I'm not a big fan of cops. :/ I laughed at the hoses part. Tehe.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I gotta say this gives me hope, there's a lot of guys on here i don't think are what i'd call attractive at all and its interesting seeing the variety. But looks aren't my problem unfortunately when it comes too attracting women, otherwise it'd just be easier to blame them.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Mr Bacon said:


> Gardeners too! Feeling the heat rising, Tehuti? :twisted


No no no! He doesn't have the right gear.










Rar rar rar rar.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Your avatar.
Kurt Cobain was a sexy mofo.


----------



## WhyEvenBother (Jun 20, 2013)

A guy could be butt ugly, he could look like Jabba the Hut, and I could still find him attractive as long as we had compatible personalities, Its strange how knowing someone can triumph over good looks. Hope this doesn't sound to cheesy and after-school specially :roll

but.......since you asked for pics........ 





Mmmmm hats :love2


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

Ladies, only the ones who have felt stubble, how do you feel about this? Doesn't it get irritating feeling all that stubble on skin contact all scratchy n stuff


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

PainisLove said:


> Ladies, only the ones who have felt stubble, how do you feel about this? Doesn't it get irritating feeling all that stubble on skin contact all scratchy n stuff


If you have a long makeout session you can get rug burn from it. But it still feels better than a moustache. Moustaches are so nasty.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

PainisLove said:


> Ladies, only the ones who have felt stubble, how do you feel about this? Doesn't it get irritating feeling all that stubble on skin contact all scratchy n stuff


Yes it does! But then again I have sensitive skin.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

bottleofblues said:


> I gotta say this gives me hope, there's a lot of guys on here i don't think are what i'd call attractive at all and its interesting seeing the variety. But looks aren't my problem unfortunately when it comes too attracting women, otherwise it'd just be easier to blame them.


Do you think the guys I posted would be considered attractive? Be honest lol.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

tehuti88 said:


> No no no! He doesn't have the right gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Hmmmmm.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

MidnightBlu said:


> Do you think the guys I posted would be considered attractive? Be honest lol.


Yeah i'd agree most of them are.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(ugly shirt)


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

An example of a male I find attractive... hmm.

[[ had no idea I'd used this photo twice, must find another ]]


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

PainisLove said:


> Ladies, only the ones who have felt stubble, how do you feel about this? Doesn't it get irritating feeling all that stubble on skin contact all scratchy n stuff


Sends tingles down my spine, serious. That slight brush of stubble against the skin of my neck...


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

CheekyBunny said:


> Sends tingles down my spine, serious. That slight brush of stubble against the skin of my neck...


cheekybunny, be prepared for all the friend requests and comments you're about to receive from the male creepers on this forum.:hide


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

Khantko said:


> cheekybunny, be prepared for all the friend requests and comments you're about to receive from the male creepers on this forum.:hide


Lol dw, I have only ever been messaged once and he wasn't a creeper. Also, I'm on my phone...I can't see friend requests and I didn't even know this place does it.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Parsnip said:


> An example of a male I find attractive... hmm.


Ah, I see you like fisherman :b


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Ah, I see you like fisherman :b


The heart (loins) want what the heart (loins) wants .


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't need a pic :b

Just have to be amazing, nice, and be who you are :b lame but true.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

ev29 said:


> Don't need a pic :b
> 
> Just have to be amazing, nice, and be who you are :b lame but true.


I think this is the first post in this thread (don't quote me on that though) that has talked talked about attractiveness on the inside.

+1 internets to you.


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

Parsnip said:


> The heart (loins) want what the heart (loins) wants .


Hurray beards.

Seriously, while on the subject of facial hair, full beards, hot or gross? I absolutely hate my face without a beard but I just get the feeling most women find beards disgusting. I mean I trim it I don't have a fat nerds neckbeard.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm, the following people are those same individuals I have photos of saved on my computer to gaze upon and adore once in a while when I am feeling particularly (and nauseatingly) romantic.

Jonsi <3 I love him in many ways.









Yes, this is Robert Pattinson. DON'T JUDGE ME. I LIKE HIS HAIR. Such luminous hair.









Yoo Ah In. Like Pattinson, I don't really watch a lot of his acting work...I'm not exactly a fan. I just really like his facial features. Dem lips. I always stared at those plump lips when I watched Fashion King. XD


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Parsnip said:


> The heart (loins) want what the heart (loins) wants .


heh. I can't judge, I have some unusual preferences myself :b


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Almost all of them are fictional.










Men are smelly and hairy.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Glass Child said:


> Almost all of them are fictional.


Oh man, don't get me started on fictional turn-ons. I'd be here for days.

The main problem is most of them are my own characters and I can't draw worth crap. :cry


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Kovu, such a sexy bad boy


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

AlchemyFire said:


> Kovu, such a sexy bad boy


I find this sexier than 99% of the stuff in this thread.

Ugh God I'm weird. ;_;


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

AlchemyFire said:


> Kovu, such a sexy bad boy


Dat lip bite


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

He's so dreamy~


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Damn he sexe *said with a SASy voice*


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Carrot top


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> I find this sexier than 99% of the stuff in this thread.
> 
> Ugh God I'm weird. ;_;


That's interesting. Drawn does give place for perfection, I geuss.


----------

